# 1901 Featherstone Barn Find



## FASI (Jun 27, 2009)

I found this in an old barn.  I am looking for any info available.  It came with one new wood wheel and it could use a second one.  I would like to know what pedals, chain handlebar grips it would take.  This is my first old bike, so I don't know where the info might be.  Thanks.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 27, 2009)

I think there were Featherstones in the Copake Auction this year.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, your bike is freakin' awesome


----------



## phillips1952 (Jun 27, 2009)

*wicked*

very very nice find.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 27, 2009)

Boy, that's a real stump puller of a rear cog.  It's thesize of the chainring on my Barnes.
Is that a fixed gear hub?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2009)

The size of the rear cog makes me think it must have had a massive front sprocket (like the one in Strings n Spokes' post).


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW, that is way too cool... I wish I could find a bike of that period in a barn around here...


----------

